# Best Workout for Men Over 40



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2014)

Best Workout for Men Over 40 < Video



> As we age, maintaining muscle mass is critical to prolonging the most basic physical functions. The ability to climb stairs, walk without assistance, or stand up from a seated position can be the difference between living independently and needing around-the-clock assistance. And after age 40, muscles begin to naturally deteriorate and lose elasticity unless you work to maintain them. In this episode Dr. Stork reveals the best exercises for the upper body and the lower body when you hit the big "Four-Oh." And find out the aerobic exercises that won't do damage to your joints and muscles. - Dr. Travis Stork



So what do you think....And I will ask if you are 40 or over :EG:

Me > 50


----------



## Buka (May 29, 2014)

I agree with that doc for the most part. And we should probably differentiate between a martial artist who has been training all along and a person  over 40 who hasn't been doing much of anything. I think he should have mentioned flexibility exercises as well. Not the crazy stretching some of us do in the arts, just basic stretching to stay limber. Nearly to a man, health people (docs, chiros, physical therapists, acupuncturists, coaches etc) have told me flexibility in the ageing body is key. I'm 62.


----------



## K-man (May 29, 2014)

Unfortunately this video comes up with a tag that says it is unavailable here. What does the video show?
:asian:


----------



## MartialMellow (May 29, 2014)

I think the video was good basic exercise advice. I would like to see if there is a video for karate over 40. For reading material, another poster on another thread did post the title of a book: *Martial Arts after Forty */ *Sam H. Kim*: Martial Arts After 40: Sang H. Kim: 9781880336298: Amazon.com: Books.
I am 54 with some arthritis in my knees.:sadsong:


----------



## MartialMellow (May 29, 2014)

^ I mean *Sang H. Kim*.  Sorry.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2014)

MartialMellow said:


> poster on another thread did post the title of a book: *Martial Arts after Forty */ *Sang H. K*im.



That was me 



MartialMellow said:


> arthritis in my knees.



I have that too..... as well as a hip... Just got to keep moving...


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2014)

K-man said:


> Unfortunately this video comes up with a tag that says it is unavailable here. What does the video show?
> :asian:



It is just Dr. Travis Stork talking about working out for men over 40, it is where the quote comes from


----------



## MartialMellow (May 29, 2014)

Xue Sheng said:


> That was me
> 
> 
> 
> I have that too..... as well as a hip... Just got to keep moving...


Thanks.  I could not remember which thread the title was mentioned


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 29, 2014)

Buka said:


> I agree with that doc for the most part. And we should probably differentiate between a martial artist who has been training all along and a person  over 40 who hasn't been doing much of anything. I think he should have mentioned flexibility exercises as well. Not the crazy stretching some of us do in the arts, just basic stretching to stay limber. Nearly to a man, health people (docs, chiros, physical therapists, acupuncturists, coaches etc) have told me flexibility in the ageing body is key. I'm 62.



Totally agree, I have lost so much flexibility dealing with my knee injuries and my hip its not funny, and that lack of flexibility was been making a big difference in just about everything. Much the reason why I started Yoga again.


----------



## seasoned (May 29, 2014)

At every stage of life you do what you can do. The secret is to keep moving stay active and continue to train and workout. Listen to your body and do what you did when you were 40 or 50 years younger but just do it sensibly. I train martial arts, work full time and have a part time job. 
I'm 71 years old...............


----------



## drop bear (May 30, 2014)

I am 40 I workout pretty much the same as everybody else.

I am just not as good.

Today will be half an hour of sprints followed by sparring.


----------



## Buka (May 30, 2014)

seasoned said:


> At every stage of life you do what you can do. The secret is to keep moving stay active and continue to train and workout. Listen to your body and do what you did when you were 40 or 50 years younger but just do it sensibly. I train martial arts, work full time and have a part time job.
> I'm 71 years old...............



That so rocks.


----------



## tshadowchaser (May 30, 2014)

I'm almost 70.  Lost much of my flexibility at about 60 but that may be because I started having my students lead exercises and basics in class at that time  and did less myself.
Lost more after my stroke but it is coming back ever so slowly.
I noticed my strength was declining slowly over the years but if  I kept working out it was still at a high level. No I did not have 18 inch biceps anymore but my  arms and legs still had good mass and definition compared to those that did not work out.
I think that most martial artsiest that work out on a regular bases stay in pretty good condition


----------

